# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  de weg terug

## ftuselaar

hallo
Ik ben hier nieuw, en heb even een vraagje aan iedereen.
Ik ga het programma "De weg terug" volgen en heb al wat supplementen hier in Nederland gekocht.
Ik ben eens de prijzen gaan vergelijken met de shops in Amerika en dat scheelt best wel veel.
Nu is mijn vraag: Heeft iemand familie in Amerika wonen, die mijn pakketje op haar of zijn adres wilt ontvangen en het
dan naar mijn adres kan toesturen? 
Misschien kunnen degene die dit programma ook willen gaan volgen meedoen met de supplementen te bestellen in Amerika.
Het is maar een vraagje hoor!!
Hoor graag van jullie
groetjes anneke

----------

